# AIB Tracker Scandal - 300 cohort - 1 year on



## Jumping Jenson (14 Aug 2021)

What have people done over the last 12 months?

I have appealed to the Independent Appeals tribunal and received additional compensation which I accepted.

Are there many pursuing actions in the courts or with the Ombusdman at this time?


----------



## InfoSeekerM (14 Aug 2021)

What was the basis of the appeal if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Jumping Jenson (14 Aug 2021)

InfoSeekerM said:


> What was the basis of the appeal if you don’t mind me asking.


Additional compensation requested for pain caused by AIB Bank as a result of breach of contract on their part.


----------



## Squirrelstown (17 Aug 2021)

Hi jumping - did you prepare the complaint yourself or get legal hell ?


----------



## Squirrelstown (17 Aug 2021)

Legal help?


----------



## Johnno75 (17 Aug 2021)

Squirrelstown said:


> legal hell ?


How Freudian! (To which the answer is probably yes!)


----------



## Johnno75 (17 Aug 2021)

I know of one person who is bringing an action in the courts.


----------



## Jumping Jenson (17 Aug 2021)

Squirrelstown said:


> Legal help?


No legal help.

Prepared a short submission on the forms provided over last Christmas lockdown and sent in January.

Got a response back from BDO to acknowledge receipt - AIB were invited to make a response - they produced a package of about 500 pages with every statement and letter ever sent in my case - finally, BDO came back in May 2021 and awarded me another few thousand Euros.


----------



## Johnno75 (17 Aug 2021)

This in my view raises an important issue. That of expert assistance.

My own view for anyone considering bringing an appeal or considering court action is to seek out professional assistance in preparing your claim for additional compensation eg a financial specialist, forensic accountant or specialist solicitor.

They may have an alternative or better angle on how to best frame your claim and may add value by introducing additional aspects to your claim that you yourself had not even considered. It is going to cost money initially, but is money well spent if successful, in my view, as it is more likely to enhance the value of the claim than if you were to frame it yourself.


----------



## Jumping Jenson (18 Aug 2021)

Jayom75 said:


> This in my view raises an important issue. That of expert assistance.
> 
> My own view for anyone considering bringing an appeal or considering court action is to seek out professional assistance in preparing your claim for additional compensation eg a financial specialist, forensic accountant or specialist solicitor.
> 
> They may have an alternative or better angle on how to best frame your claim and may add value by introducing additional aspects to your claim that you yourself had not even considered. It is going to cost money initially, but is money well spent if successful, in my view, as it is more likely to enhance the value of the claim than if you were to frame it yourself.



Have you not appealed yet Jayom75 - is there not a deadline in place to make an appeal to the Appeals Board?


----------



## Johnno75 (18 Aug 2021)

Jumping Jenson said:


> Have you not appealed yet Jayom75 - is there not a deadline in place to make an appeal to the Appeals Board?


In the end, I decided against bringing an appeal to the Appeals Board.


----------



## Jumping Jenson (18 Aug 2021)

Johnno75 said:


> In the end, I decided against bringing an appeal to the Appeals Board.


And no claim to the Ombudsman or the courts?

Why would you propose that other people should seek legal advice before submitting an appeal if you have not submitted any appeal yourself?


----------



## Johnno75 (18 Aug 2021)

Jumping Jenson said:


> Why would you propose that other people should seek legal advice before submitting an appeal if you have not submitted any appeal yourself?


Hi @Jumping Jenson 

Because it’s sound advice for anyone considering bringing an appeal. And I didn’t restrict my suggestion to merely seeking legal advice - I said people should seek out professional assistance.

As for me, maybe I was happy with the compensation offered by the bank and didn’t see merit in appealing further. Or maybe I am seeking additional redress through the courts or the Ombudsman and would prefer not to say. 

But my personal situation is irrelevant to the point I made. If anyone is considering bringing an appeal to whichever forum, my view is that you should engage an expert to assist you, as it may add benefit by enhancing the claim. That’s hardly controversial advice.


----------



## Jumping Jenson (19 Aug 2021)

Johnno75 said:


> Hi @Jumping Jenson
> 
> Because it’s sound advice for anyone considering bringing an appeal. And I didn’t restrict my suggestion to merely seeking legal advice - I said people should seek out professional assistance.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your appeal to the Ombusdman and/or the Courts!

In my case, as I has been in mortgage arrears and the repossession courts and *would have been even if the correct rate has been applied* due to long term unemployment, based on legal advice I did receive an appeal to the Appeals Board was the correct path.

The Appeals Board rejected my central argument on the basis above but agreed to a payout of a number of thousands based on damage caused.

Had I been paying the full amount or close to the full amount during the lifetime of the mortgage I would have unquestionably brought this matter to the next stages as you are doing.


----------



## Johnno75 (19 Aug 2021)

Jumping Jenson said:


> Good luck with your appeal to the Ombusdman and/or the Courts!


Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2021)

Jumping Jenson said:


> In my case, as I has been in mortgage arrears and the repossession courts and *would have been even if the correct rate has been applied* due to long term unemployment, based on legal advice I did receive an appeal to the Appeals Board was the correct path.



Hi JJ

That sounds right. 

A good advisor would have told you that. An expensive bad advisor would have charged you a big fee and neither the Appeals Panel nor the Ombudsman would have upheld your claim.

Unless there is a technical legal issue, you should not get legal advice.  In most cases, there is no legal issue.

If you have a complicated claim for compensation, go to the likes of Padraic Kissane who will present your claim to its best advantage.

But in most cases, the damage was limited and a bit of extra compensation keeps the customer satisfied.

Brendan


----------



## Dragonfly 47 (24 Sep 2021)

Jumping Jenson said:


> What have people done over the last 12 months?
> 
> I have appealed to the Independent Appeals tribunal and received additional compensation which I accepted.
> 
> Are there many pursuing actions in the courts or with the Ombusdman at this time?


Thanks for sharing - I intend to do the same , I’ll just need fill the appeal forms out myself and will make reference to the interest rate applied


----------

